# Was würdest du kaufen für...?



## Alkopopsteuer (8. August 2010)

Hallo. :>

Das Spiel geht so:

Der Spieler über einem postet einen Geldbetrag, z.B. 50€. Der Psoter darunter muss nun einen Gegenstand, die Gegenstände posten, die er für das Geld kaufen würde (insgesamt sollte sich das "gekaufte" dem Geldbetrag nähern, muss aber nicht genau sein, darf aber NICHT das Budget übertreffen).

Ihr könnt Bilder von dem Gegenstand posten oder wenn möglich Amazonlinks oder von anderen Seiten (bitte keine illegalen Seiten posten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder etwas, was gegen die Netiquette).

Dann legen wir mal los...







Was würdest du kaufen für...25€?


----------



## Petersburg (8. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was würdest du kaufen für...25€?



http://www.amazon.de/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-UK/dp/B0021AEKOY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1281287717&sr=8-4


Was würdest du kaufen für 1000 €?


----------



## schneemaus (9. August 2010)

Eine Wii in schwarz

Direkt noch eine zweite Wiimote

Was wäre eine zweite Wiimote ohne einen zweiten Nunchuk?

Smash Bros. Brawl

Mario und Sonic bei den olympischen WInterspielen

Oh und die normalen olympischen Spiele auch noch...


Zelda Twilight Princess

Another Code R

Ich gebs ungern zu, aber ich steh auf Guitar Hero!

Das wären zusammengerechnet schonmal ungefähr 610&#8364;.

Copic Marker

Copic Marker Zusatz

Wobei wir nochmal 75&#8364; draufrechnen können.

Blu Ray Player

Nochmal 150&#8364; weg...

Und für den Rest würd ich mir dies und das kaufen, ein paar Filme, ein wenig Kleinkram wie Bilderrahmen, Bücher, Krempel eben.

Das würd ich mit 1000&#8364; zu viel machen. Auf die Wii spar ich im Moment, aber die Copic Marker und Guitar Hero z.B. würd ich mir nur holen, wenn ich was an Geld zu viel hab. Wenn ich für 12 Stifte schon 60&#8364; bezahle, ist es vielleicht verständlich, dass ich das Geld, wenn ich's nicht grad wirklich zu viel hab, nicht dafür ausgeben will...



Was würdest du kaufen für... 2,50&#8364;? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. August 2010)

Für 2,50 Euro würde ich mir am Kiosk 50 Gummibärchen oder sowas kaufen, was anderes wäre ja zu teuer, bei dem großzügigen Büdget...*hust*

Was würdest du für 27&#8364; kaufen?


----------



## schneemaus (9. August 2010)

Ja, war nett von mir, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich LIEBE Kühe!

Und passt genau ins Budget ^^

Was würdest du kaufen für... 473€?


----------



## Resch (10. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was würdest du kaufen für... 473€?



Mhhh, ich glaub ich würd mir nen bissl Kinoequip holen^^

Beamer + Leinwand


Was würdest du für 254€ kaufen?


----------



## Kuya (17. September 2010)

einen "Fensterheberschalter" für einen Mazda. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.mx-3-comm...nster-254-euro/

Was würdest du kaufen für 666 Euro.


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90344310/aerocool-v12xt-atx2-3.asp

http://store.apple.com/de/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_touch

und ne menge zu essen


was würdest du für exakt 1.000.000 kaufen?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2010)

Sowas hier Mein Link fänd ich fein

Was würdest Du für 10.000,- &#8364; kaufen ?


----------



## sympathisant (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sowas. und vom rest das heim ein wenig einrichten ...



was würdest du mit 99,99 &#8364; machen?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2010)

Mir davon Cds Kaufen!

Was würdest du mit 21,99 machen?


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Was würdest Du für 10.000,- € kaufen ?



Gab's net ma ne Sendung auf RTL, bei der jm. inherhalb von einem Tag 10.000 € (gestellt) ausgeben musst und wenn sie/er es schafft, darf er alles behalten?


http://www.amazon.de/World-WarCraft-GameCard-Tage-Pre-Paid/dp/B0007T3ARE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286878833&sr=8-1
und 1x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was würdest du mit 1€ kaufen?


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Oktober 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Gab's net ma ne Sendung auf RTL, bei der jm. inherhalb von einem Tag 10.000 € (gestellt) ausgeben musst und wenn sie/er es schafft, darf er alles behalten?
> 
> 
> Was würdest du mit 1€ kaufen?



Diese Sendung kenn ich nicht...wer guckt schon RTL ? *ggg*

Für 1€ würd ich meinem Sohn 1 Pack Star Wars Sammelkarten kaufen

Was würdest Du für 55.555,55 € kaufen ?


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Oktober 2010)

Ein Rudel aus 2.061 Stück von denen hier:

http://www.plueschtier-kaufhaus.de/plueschtiere/plueschtierevonaz/plueschtierebuchstabew/stofftierweiemausw71.php

Was würdest du für 7,99 € kaufen?


----------



## TheEwanie (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.amazon.de/Alk-Fast-ein-medizinisches-Sachbuch/dp/3821856440/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287138328&sr=8-1



Was würdest kaufen für 0,1 €?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2010)

einen Kaugumi 

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Was würdest kaufen für 42 €? 

[/font]


----------



## Dominau (16. Oktober 2010)

Gibts kaugummis für 1ct? 

Für 42€ würde ich mir warscheinlich ne Webcam kaufen.

Was würdest du dir für 62€ kaufen?


----------



## dragon1 (16. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gibts kaugummis für 1ct?
> 
> Für 42€ würde ich mir warscheinlich ne Webcam kaufen.
> 
> Was würdest du dir für 62€ kaufen?



du weisst schon das 0.1 ein zehntel bedeutet, und es Wirtschaftlich geschrieben 0.10 Euro heisst, und um 10 Cent gibts Kaugummis^^


----------



## Gerti (16. Oktober 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Was würdest du dir für 62€ kaufen?



http://www.eventim.de/as-i-lay-dying-heaven-shall-burn-tickets-koeln.html?affiliate=EVE&doc=artistPages/tickets&fun=artist&action=tickets&key=468166%241090377&jumpIn=yTix&kuid=10613&from=erdetaila
HSB+As I lay Dying+Suicide Silence+was, was ich nicht kenne für 30€ in Köln 

Und dazu ein Subway to Sally Ticket für Oberhausen oder Gießen, da muss ich nochmal schauen 
http://www.extratix.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.extratix.de/bandsgbisz/subwaytosally/subwaytosally171210oberhausenturbinenhall.html
Also nochmal 27€

Bleiben noch 5€, die für die Fahrt, Merch oder Essen draufgehen 

Was würdet Ihr für 99€ kaufen?


----------



## Jengor (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd mir 13 mal den USB-Stein kaufen und das restliche Geld behalten.

Was würdest du für 83,62€ kaufen?


----------



## Berserkius (22. Oktober 2010)

dat würd ich mir kaufen!! 


http://www.amazon.de...87770921&sr=1-7


+


http://www.amazon.de...87770921&sr=1-9 




was würdest du kaufen für 280 &#8364; kaufen? 



edit: nee das Reportschwert ist überm Limit!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2010)

jap ich auch das oder 

ein reportschwert das ich jetzt gegen dich schwingen werde!


----------



## Dabow (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehm dann mal die 250 Euro, leg noch 250 drauf und kauf mir ein iPad ... das fehlt noch in meiner Apfelsammlung !

=)

Was würdest du kaufen für 3,50€


----------



## Resch (25. Oktober 2010)

Eine leckere Paprika Pizza^^

Was würdest du kaufen für 79Euro?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

spontan ein paar feine BluRays (müßten 5 sein) - sind nette neue Filme rausgekommen.

Was würdest Du kaufen für 999,99 € ?


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

Einen HDTV.

Was würdest Du dir kaufen für 1&#8364;?


----------



## Deathstyle (14. November 2010)

Ne Dose Rhino.

Was würdest Du dir kaufen für 150,99€?


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

Wacom Intuos 3 DIN A 5 (Grafiktablett), gebraucht

Was würdest du dir kaufen für 121,50 €?


----------



## Wolfmania (23. November 2010)

Einen Nintendo DS um mit meinem Sohn zu zocken.

Was würdest Du kaufen für 54321,00 € ?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...
> Was würdest Du kaufen für 54321,00 € ?


Circa 12345 Schachteln Zigaretten.  

Was würdest du kaufen, für 10 Cent?


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Circa 12345 Schachteln Zigaretten.
> 
> Was würdest du kaufen, für 10 Cent?



Zwei Bonbons an der Bude.

Was würdest du kaufen für 1,49 EUR?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. November 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zwei Bonbons an der Bude.
> 
> Was würdest du kaufen für 1,49 EUR?



Zwei Tüten Suppe.

Was würdest du kaufen für 499,- Euro?


----------



## Wolfmania (24. November 2010)

Ein schönes Wochenende mit meiner Frau in Berlin mit Shopping

Was würdest Du kaufen für 1000 US-Dollar ?


----------



## Resch (26. November 2010)

Würde meinen alten Laptop verticken und einen neuen Laptop für 1500Euro kaufen :-P

Was würdest du kaufen für 249€?


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Was würdest du kaufen für 249&#8364;?



Ähm.... Hust....
http://www.robotinho...uenstler/45094/

_Buchen Sie Nicole als Stripperin im Domina, Krankenschwester, Schulmädchen oder Polizei Kostüm. 
Sie ist zu mieten auf Junggesellenabschiede, Karneval, Geburtstage, *"Weihnachten"* oder Party aller Art in Bamberg, Bayreuth, Würzburg und Umkreis ab 249, -
_


was würdest du kaufen, für 1337,- Euro?


----------



## Wolfmania (30. Dezember 2010)

Kuya und die Stripperin....hat da einer Erfahrungswerte..?

für 1337,-€ Reise für 1337,-€

Was würdest Du kaufen für 4.711€ ?


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Kuya und die Stripperin....hat da einer Erfahrungswerte..?
> Was würdest Du kaufen für 4.711&#8364; ?



Naja, ich hatte doch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir eine zu Weihnachten zu bestellen, weil ich alleine Feiern wollte.
Jedoch dachte ich es wäre A: Geschmacklos an Weihnachten, und B: Würde keine Stripperin zu Weihnachten ne aufführung machen.

Deswegn fand ich es so amüsant, dass diese "Dame" sogar Weihnachten als Beispiel angiebt.
Vielleicht schnenke ich die nächstes Jahr nem Freund zu Weihnachten, dann liegt sie unterm Christbaum, so mit Schleife. 

BMW E36 Cabriolet (schwarz Metallic)
Das Farzeug ist in eimem guten Zustand. TÜV und AU im Sommer neu gemacht. 
Heckscheibe ist neu ; Das Auto wurde nur im Sommer gefahren ;
Nichtraucher Auto ; Sportfahrwerk. 4000,- Euro.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da nicht jeder eine Garage hat: Hardtop Metallic-Schwarz 700,- Euro
Hardtop E36 Metallic-schwarz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die restlichen 11 Euro:
1x Big Pack (rote) JPS Zigaretten 5,- Euro
1x Big Shock Energiedrink (1lieter) 2,50 Euro
1x cooles Feuerzeug mit leichtbekleideter Dame 1,- Euro
2x Fishermans Friend Spicy Mandarin 2,- Euro (für den frischen Atem den Damen bei uns so mögen).

gesammt: 4710,50 Euro. 
(die restlichen 50 Cent, falls man doch mal einen Einkaufswagen brauch, einfach in die Mittelkonsole legen).

et~Voila!


Edit: Was vergessen:
*
Was würdest du für 1234,56 Euro kaufen?*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2010)

Ein Kasten Pinkus, Ein Schwert, nen neuen Mp3 Player und den Rest verbrat ich für neue Teile für meinen Laptop.

Was würdest du von 156,43 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2011)

ne 2. 3D-Brille für den Samsung (130,-€) und n Film

Was würdest Du kaufen für 500 britische Pfund ?


----------



## iShock (21. März 2011)

Neues Besteck und vllt 1-2 Töpfe je nachdem .... achja und ein Kochbuch für Anfänger (Nur Pasta wird auf die Dauer öde xD)


was würdest du dir für..... 5 €  kaufön ?


----------



## Resch (21. März 2011)

Eine Schachtel Zigarette, was würdest du dir für 40€ kaufen?


----------



## Wolfmania (21. März 2011)

ein PS3 -Spiel für 39,99€ und ein Cent inne Spardose

Was würdest Du kaufen für 55.555,-€ ?


----------



## Resch (22. März 2011)

Ein neues Auto für 30.000€ einen 14.000€ Tankgutschein/6.000€ Gutschein für die KFZ Versicherung eine Reise für 4.000€ und für 1000€ würd ich ne übelste Party feiern :-P

Dann hätt ich erst mal 5-10Jahre Ruhe mit dem Auto und müsst mir um die laufenden Kosten dafür keine Sorgen machen^^


Was würdest du dir kaufn für 35.000€?


----------



## Miss Mojo (22. März 2011)

Damit würde ich auswandern! Die Aufzählung erspare ich mir^^ 

Aber wenn ich was direkt kaufen müsste, dann wären es diverse Flugtickets, Hotelübernachtungen, Mietwagen und Co. 

Alternativ auch eine neue Wohnungseinrichtung und einen fetten Shoppingtrip! 

Was würdest Du mit 0,59 € kaufen?


----------



## Wolfmania (22. März 2011)

TicTac orange

Was würdest Du kaufen für 279,99 € ?


----------



## Miss Mojo (23. März 2011)

Ein neues Paar Ugg Boots, wahrscheinlich in Grau! 

Und weil dann noch 10 Euro übrig bleiben gehe ich zu Starbucks  

Was würdest Du kaufen für 4,50 €?


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Döner und ne Coke

Was würdest du kaufen für 70,-


----------



## Miss Mojo (25. März 2011)

Da würde ich mir eine neue Handtasche zulegen! 

Was würdest Du kaufen für 60 Cent?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. März 2011)

Ne Briefmarke

Was würdest du dir kaufen für 42€


----------



## Alux (26. März 2011)

Ne WoW Game Card 2-3 DvDs und der Rest kommt in die Kleingeldbüchse

was würdest du für 548,85€ kaufen?


----------



## xxardon (28. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ne WoW Game Card 2-3 DvDs und der Rest kommt in die Kleingeldbüchse
> 
> was würdest du für 548,85€ kaufen?



Taurus Modell 455 Stellar Tracker 
Left 4 Dead 2 
5x Cheesburger
4x Lutscher
1x Bonbon 
Jetzt bleibt mir nochn Cent


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

Du hast ne VOrgabe vergessen als okann ich jetzt nix kaufen *heul*

Was würdest du mit 14 522 475 554 258 854 288 225 968,99 € machen?


----------



## Sabito (28. März 2011)

Ich würde mir überlegen ob sich davon nicht eine kleine Insel kaufen kann, dann ein Haus für 1Mio bauen, ausstatten und den Rest i-wo auf eine Bank bringen und mir überlegen, was man damit anstellen kann.

Was würdest du mit 3333,33€ machen?


----------



## Alux (28. März 2011)

um 3333,33€ Kaugummi kaufen... und mit 1 Cent Münzen zahlen

was würdest du mit 0,01€machen?


----------



## xxardon (28. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> um 3333,33€ Kaugummi kaufen... und mit 1 Cent Münzen zahlen
> 
> was würdest du mit 0,01€machen?



Japan spenden 

Was würdest du mit´n Euro machen?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. März 2011)

2 Brezeln kaufen

Was würdest du für 7€ kaufen?


----------



## Alux (29. März 2011)

ne Packung Kippen und nen Döner


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (29. Juli 2011)

Da mein Vorposter vergessen hat, einen Geldbetrag zu posten, gehe ich auch mal von 7 Euro aus 

Eine Portion gebratene Nudeln (5€), eine Cola (1€) und für den restlichen Euro noch was Süßes 

Was würdest du für 20€ kaufen?


----------



## yves1993 (30. Juli 2011)

T Shirt auf EMP.

Was würdest du für 1,4k € kaufen?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (10. August 2011)

Vermutlich einen Flug nach NYC. Dazu noch ein Hotel für ein paar Tage und den Rest(was vermutlich nicht mehr allzuviel ist) pack ich auf mein Sparkonto.

Was würdest du kaufen für 700 € ?


----------



## Meffipower (12. Dezember 2011)

Neues Shampoo und Spülung ... Sind heut ausgegangen. 

Was würdest du für 23,50 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

hmm wieviel ist das nochmal in Schweizer Franken.. naja egal.. ich würde mir wahrscheinlich ein Bento kaufen

Was würdest du für 80 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2012)

Eine Tankfüllung für mein Leon :-D


Was würdest du kaufen für 480€


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. Januar 2012)

Das Ikea Sofa Manstad! Allerdings müsste ich mir dann noch von irgendwoher 19 Euro organiseren.

Was würdest Du für 99 € kaufen?


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. Januar 2012)

Einen BluRay-Player. Irgendeinen. 

Was würdest du für 8€ kaufen?


----------



## Resch (24. Januar 2012)

Einen Kasten Hasseröder, wenn er im Angebot ist :-D


Was würdest du für 49,99€ kaufen?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2012)

5/6 Spiele aus meiner Steam-Wunschliste.




Was würdest du für 12345678,90€ kaufen?


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Januar 2012)

Haus, Ferienhaus- beides samt Einrichtung, Auto und einen Urlaub. Den Rest soweit anlegen, dass ich von den Zinsen gut leben kann 

Was würdest Du kaufen für 1,99 €?


----------



## yves1993 (28. Januar 2012)

5 Gum Flood. Meine Lieblingssorte 

Was würdest du kaufen für 50k Euro?


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2012)

Diesen Chevrolet

Und für den Rest tanken ;p


http://cgi.ebay.de/w...em=250983609889 Bild


Was kaufst du dir für 50 Pfennig?


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2012)

Nichts, sowas hebt man auf! ^^

Was würdest du dir für 1337€ kaufen?


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

1337 Euro?

Ich würde es ja sparen, aber darum gehts ja in dem Thread nicht, also eher:
Neuer Prozessor - ca. 300 Euro
Neues Mainboard - ca. 70 Euro
Neuer DDR3-Ram (4 x 4 G: ca. 80 Euro
Neues Soundsystem: ca. 500 Euro

Jetzt sind wir bei 950 Euro ... hmm ...

Ich brauche neue Sommerreifen für mein Auto, da sollten die restlichen knapp 400 Euro reichen ...

Was würdest du dir für *1.000.000.000 Euro* kaufen?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (29. Januar 2012)

Ein riesengroßes Stück Land kaufen und darauf würde ich einen hypermodernen Erholungspark bauen lassen, der nachhaltig auch die Umwelt nicht belastet. Dieser würde dann hunderten Leuten einen gut bezahlten Arbeitsplatz sichern. Dann würde ich mal eine sinnvolle Stiftung gründen, die finanziell nicht so gut gestellten Eltern mit Kindern kostenlos die Möglichkeit bietet einen unvergesslichen Urlaub und somit Erholung vom Alltag zu ermöglichen. Das wäre dann auch die Erfüllung meines großen Lebentraums. Den Rest würde ich bis auf 10 Mille spenden.

Machen wir es mal wieder realistischer. Was würdest also DU mit 5000&#8364; kaufen?


----------



## Magogan (29. Januar 2012)

Die 5000 Euro würde ich sparen für später.

Aber ich gebe die Frage mal an den nächsten weiter: Was würdest du dir für 5000 € kaufen?


----------



## stefanru (30. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das würde mir schon reichen 

http://www.thomann.de/at/roland_td_30k_v_drum_set_bundle.htm


----------



## Fallensteller (6. März 2012)

stefanru schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hehe, das würde ich auch kaufen für 5 mille, aber lieber im klassischen Style ohne Strom 


Was würdest du für 5 euro kaufen?


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2012)

Hmm, für 5 Euro würde ich was zu essen kaufen, etwas wirklich Sinnvolles gibt es dafür nicht ...

Was würdest du für 60 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Ich würde das Fotoshooting für die Bewerbungsfotos nächste Woche davon bezahlen, kostet nämlich 49,00 €.

Was würdest du für 19,95 € kaufen?


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennenlern-Angebot lieblich 
 Unser liebliches Kennenlernangebot enthält jeweils drei Flaschen à 0,75 Liter eines ausgewählten Weines aus Deutschland, Spanien, Frankreich und Italien.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Preis pro Liter 2,22 EUR
zzgl. 7,95 EUR Versandkosten



keine Werbung. Nur der erste Link bei der Preisangabe von 19,95 in einer Suchmaschine.

Du hast 1min Zeit und nur deine Hosen-/Pullovertaschen. Was würdest du in einem PC-Geschäft kaufen?


----------



## FoKzT (14. April 2013)

Na einen laptop natürlich ein Stand pc hab ich schon


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (16. April 2013)

und somit haben zoizz und FokzT die Spielekette zerstört 

ich repariere sie mal:
was würdest Du für 499,- kaufen?


----------



## xaberz (17. April 2013)

ich würde einen Flug + Hotel nach Istanbul buchen/kaufen 

was würdest du für 150€ kaufen?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. April 2013)

das Upgrade von Native Instruments Komplete8 auf Komplete 9
(wer überweist mir mal eben 5 Euro? )

was fürdest Du Dir für 34,95 Euro kaufen?


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> was fürdest Du Dir für 34,95 Euro kaufen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald eins von Beiden exakt 5 Cent billiger geworden ist ... *g*

Was würdest du kaufen für 29,99.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hier würde ich für 29,95 kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab 5cent frei ^^

Was würdet ihr für 40.000 € kaufen ?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

10k für Auto, 10k für zukünftigen Auszug von zu Hause und 20k würde ich nehmen um Familienschulden abzubezahlen.

Was würdest du kaufen für 1,42€?


----------



## Plato0n (30. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die restlichen 43c gut Anlegen




Was würdest du kaufen für 1647.38€?


----------



## zoizz (16. Dezember 2013)

> *Stellantrieb MC503/24V (61503011)*
> [font="Verdana, Helvetica, Geneva, Swiss, sans-serif"]Stellmotor Type MC503 24V
> Elektrischer Hubantrieb gesteuert durch
> Microcontroller
> ...



Exakt [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]1647.38€![/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Was gibts für nen Heiermann?[/font]


----------



## Jordin (16. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Was gibts für nen Heiermann?[/font]



Nen Buch, das aufklärt, was ein Heiermann ist/war.

Was würdest du für 9,99 EURO kaufen?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (18. Dezember 2013)

Großpackung Kondome und die würde ich an diverse Leute verteilen, damit die sich nur nicht vermehren.

Was würdest Du für 1999€ kaufen?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

200 dvds

was würdest du mit 800 euro kaufen?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Juni 2015)

ein großes Abendessen für mich und meine Familie  

 

Was würdest Du für 15 Euro kaufen?


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Juni 2015)

RIOT-POINTZZZ!

 

 

Was würdest du dir für 250,- kaufen?


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2015)

Den Rest meiner fehlenden Figuren der Predator-Sammlung 

 

Was würdest du dir für 1,50€ kaufen?


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2015)

pferdebockwurst aufm markt *sabber*

und du für 49,99,- ?


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

RIOT-POINTZZZ!

 
 
Was würdest du dir für 1800,- kaufen?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Juni 2015)

auch Riot Points

 

Was würdest Du dir für 8 Euro kaufen?


----------



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Würde ich mir essen bestellen jetzt :> Heißhunger auf Pizza grade.

Was würdest du dir mit 35€ kaufen?


----------



## Isarina (2. Februar 2016)

Resident Evil Origins Collection

Was würdest du mit 45&#8364; kaufen?


----------



## Endross (10. Februar 2016)

Resident Evil Origins Collection

Was würdest du mit 45&#8364; kaufen?

Bluetooth Tastatur für mein Tablet

 

Was würdest du mit 159&#8364; Kaufen?


----------



## Xarran (15. Februar 2016)

Bluetooth Tastatur für mein Tablet

 

Was würdest du mit 159&#8364; Kaufen?

 

159 Rollen Geschenkpapier im Euro-Shop.

 

Was würdest Du für 19,99 &#8364; kaufen?


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2016)

nen sandwichtoaster ^^

für 299,-


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2016)

NVidia Shield mit der größeren Platte.

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 129,99&#8364;?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Februar 2016)

far cry primal 2mal. und eines würd ich dann meinem kollegen schenken.

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 250'000 Euro.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

Ein Vintage Magic Deck.

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 13,28?


----------



## Fordtaurus (17. März 2016)

´n Kasten Holsten Edel und nen Beutel Tabak (da 13,28&#8364; da nicht reichen habe ich natürlich mein Flaschen- und Dosenpfand weggebracht, wobei ich dann danach noch von der Kassiererin 249,99&#8364; ausbezahlt bekomme, damit darfst DU Dir dann wat kaufen XD )

 

also, was würdest Du kaufen für 249,99&#8364;?


----------



## Isarina (29. März 2016)

Ein schönes Tablet !

Was würdest du kaufen für 25 000&#8364; ?


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2016)

Komplett neues Mobilar und ein kleines Auto. 

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 49,99&#8364;?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. April 2016)

Ein Trupp Dkok Grenadiere.

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 999,99 Euro?


----------



## Veshrae (1. April 2016)

4 Kompaktlautsprecher.

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 0.99 Euro?


----------



## Aun (1. April 2016)

Flasche Bier &#128517;
Für 89,90


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2016)

Die letzte Star Wars Complete Edition BD Box 

Für 1,99&#8364;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. April 2016)

Ne Packung Kinder Country<3

 

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 1337 Euro?


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2016)

Ich würde mir ein neues Tattoo stechen lassen und den Rest für ein neues Katzenklo und eine neue Transportbox ausgeben.

 

420 Euro


----------



## Xarran (12. April 2016)

Ich würde mir ein neues Tattoo stechen lassen und den Rest für ein neues Katzenklo und eine neue Transportbox ausgeben.

 

420 Euro

 

Aber Du könntest Dir doch auch einfach das Katzenklo und die Transportbox als Motive stechen lassen!


----------



## Aun (12. April 2016)

Beschiss &#128514;

420 hmmm. Kurzurlaub. War schon lange nicht mehr im elbsandstein gebirge.

89,90 ,-


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2016)

Paar Klamotten für Sport und nen Haarschnitt.

 

150&#8364;


----------



## ARKitekt (13. April 2016)

1x im KvR München essen gehen!

 

0.99&#8364;


----------



## Isarina (30. April 2016)

Eine 5 Minuten Terrine. (Broccoli Nudeltopf) 

1 000 000 &#8364;


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2016)

Würde das anlegen, 2-3 Häuser und dann Rendite ziehen. 

 

5,99&#8364;


----------



## Kalg (30. August 2016)

Einen gescheiten Eierlikör, aber das würde dann nur eine kleine Flasche werden. 

14,99&#8364;


----------



## JhopesGirl (20. April 2020)

Kippen, Kaffee..viel Kaffee..und ne Flasche Barcadi

 

Was würdest du kaufen für 100€ ?


----------



## Liberus (10. August 2020)

Ein paar neue Chucks ganz klar. 

 

 

Was würdest du für 19,99€ kaufen?


----------



## Kaldorei-Magier (31. Oktober 2020)

Merkwürdige Zahl, but I'll take it

das hier

 

Wollte schon immer einen kleinen Bonsai haben. Wie der damals von Mr. Miyagi in Karate Kid.

Was würdest du für 25,99€ kaufen?


----------

